# Burger King Peddling Twilight to children



## deesmomma (Jul 14, 2004)

I hope this is the right forum to post this in, my apologies if not. I just cannot get over how they are peddling Twilight (Eclipse even!) to children. We don't usually get kids meals at all, but my daughters' birthday party was this weekend and the grandparents came to take them out for a little while so we could finish cleaning and getting ready. They took them to Burger King b/c its the only place in town with an inside playground and its 100 degrees out right now. They came back wearing Edward and Jacob burger king crowns and a holographic (sparkling) Edward ring as a toy. I was so disgusted and I don't know, shocked? that I didn't even know what to say. _Twilight_ for the 3-7 crowd. My 7 year old held up the ring and said, "Look mom, it has a boy on it!" Thank you, Burger King. Before that day, she didn't have a clue what Twilight even was. Now she wants to know all of their names.

Now, I've always been against marketing to children, but this, in my opinion, is a little extreme. Its clearly a YOUNG ADULT book, not a children's book and its a PG-13 movie they are promoting. Its blatantly wrong on many, many levels.

I was just wondering is anyone else upset over this? Can I get some input as to how to go about complaining properly, who to contact, what to do, etc? I would very much appreciate it.


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum (Jul 11, 2002)

That's so wrong, it's almost funny.

I hope you get some good input on who to take this too, because yes, that's wrong, IMO.


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

That's just. . .weird. Really, who came up with that one? I'm less mad and more completely baffled.


----------



## stik (Dec 3, 2003)

That is weird.

McD's is promoting the live-action Avatar movie, which I object to because of the racebending controversy, and also, honestly, because the sculpt on the Katara action figure was heinous. It sounds like an all-around bad week for kids meal toys.


----------



## homefrontgirl (Oct 17, 2006)

This sort of stuff drives me nuts too. The Campaign for a Commercial-Free Childhood has a petition: http://salsa.democracyinaction.org/o...ction_KEY=3878. HTH.


----------



## St. Margaret (May 19, 2006)

BK has been SO bad the last few years. Did you see the article the head of the marketing team just wrote? He lead this ad agency (they did that big butts spongebob ad), and he recently decided he's not going to do work like that anymore, no marketing to children.

Twilight for little kids is RIDICULOUS. Those books are for tweens (real ones, not 8yos) at the VERY least IMO. Thank goodness for CCFC!


----------



## tbone_kneegrabber (Oct 16, 2007)

We went to a Burger King the other day while on the road (driving 8 hours) and ds (who is not yet 3) received an Indian Jones toy with his meal. Not only is Indian Jones not a movie for little kids, its also from several years ago! We thought it was very weird and a very hard toy to play with on top of that!


----------



## kittywitty (Jul 5, 2005)

Wow, really? I haven't been to BK since getting possible food poisoning there a couple of weeks ago. Twilight is REALLY not appropriate for kids, and I've read the books so I'm not totally anti-Twilight. I can't believe they'd have it for kids!


----------



## jakesmama (May 9, 2005)

My ds got the same ring and had the same reaction (he didn't know a thing about Twilight up until then). That "toy" is totally creepy also.


----------



## kate42 (Feb 2, 2003)

I will definitely be looking for ways to contact BK about this...just yesterday, DD told me that she's on Team Jacob because she doesn't trust vampires. I asked here where in the world she got that from and she said that a BK commercial came on when she was watching Garfield.

DH went to see Eclipse last night and DD was sad/mad that she couldn't go. She asked why, he told her that it's a grown-up movie. She asked, then, why does BK have toys for it? A valid question from an almost-seven-year-old, I thought.

What is Eclipse rated? PG? PG-13?


----------



## kate42 (Feb 2, 2003)

I answered my own question. It's PG-13. So why on earth is it being marketed to kids so much younger???


----------



## ilovermybabies (May 1, 2010)

i too could not believe it when i saw that bk was handing out twilight toys to children...i am a fan of the books but when my 3 year old runs around with a jacob toy its very odd to me..


----------

